# La Due/Auburn



## Ready 2 Hunt (Jan 26, 2013)

Anybody hunt these areas this year with any luck. Some of the hunting land is right up next to corn/soy bean fields. Should be pretty straight forward early in the season.


----------



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

i have hunted the area in the last 4 or 5 year lots of hunters \ ATV'S\dog walkers you have to be lucky to get a deer out of there


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I hunted Auburn a few years back. It was bowhunting only back then, don't know if it's still the same. Loads of deer sign, but they're really cagey. I set up in a tree stand not far from the parking area on Stafford Rd. Early one morning, just as it was getting light, all hell broke loose behind the house across the road. The dogs were going crazy! I figured there were deer on the move and was on full alert. Two bucks popped out of the thicket, one about 70 yards down from me. The other one made his way through a God-awful thicket to about 25 yards from me, but he stayed in that thicket where I had no shot. The wind was perfect, the sun was perfect, but he knew something was up! He backtracked through the thicket and popped out where his buddy did. They then continued on down into the wildlife area. 

No doubt there are deer in there, but it will take a smart, persistent hunter with time to spend to get them out of there.


----------



## Ready 2 Hunt (Jan 26, 2013)

I did find bedding areas and runs. It is still archery only, no shotgun but people do go back to squirrel hunt which is very counterproductive to what we all are trying to accomplish.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I have hunted the Ladue/Auburn Marsh hunting areas a few times for deer. There is a great variety of habitat around there, from swamps to brush, fields, and mature woods. There are also a lot of small sections of public areas that border good private areas. I've seen at least 1 deer about half the times I've deer hunted there, but didn't usually get a shot. You just have to do some scouting and find the good spots. 

One time an 8 pointer came by me at a fast walk just after shooting time began. It got within 15' of me, but it was still so dark that I couldn't see it in my peep sight and it spooked and ran away since I was hunting from the ground. 

Another time at Auburn I was scouting it and walking through some 6' high marsh grass when I could hear a deer moving through the grass close to me, but never did see it cause it was so thick!

I've found when hunting public land, it's best to hunt the thick stuff, or at least the access routes to the thick stuff. When the squirrel hunters are walking around, they will push the deer into the thick areas. I wouldn't bother hunting the field edges unless it's the first day of the season or maybe mid week. Too much hunting pressure makes them wait till dark to come out to the fields, and they leave the field before sun up.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Got this 6pt last October on LaDue. My husband also got two does off of LaDue as well.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------

